# Another Ultra Rock Flower Anemone Shipment Arrives.



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, these are showing up in the craziest colours. Here are a few pics of what arrived today at Incredible Aquarium.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

WoW  Stunning!
Do these need regular feedings?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 8, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> WoW  Stunning!
> Do these need regular feedings?


 Thank you rickcasa. 

Rock Flower Anemones do best when given regular feedings of mysis shrimp or cyclopeze. When they are happy you can expect offspring as well. Yesterday we noticed little rock flower anemones popping up in the holding cubes.

Hope they turn out as nice as their parents. 










Cheers!


----------

